# Riding after dentist?



## Bounty (25 February 2009)

How long do you lot rest your horses for after the dentist has been to treat them? 

My dentist uses manual and electric rasps, if that makes any difference?


----------



## Kate260881 (25 February 2009)

If its just a rasp then back on next day (I usually ride before he's there that day).  If something more major then a couple of days then ride in the hackamore till I'm satisfied its healed.


----------



## _OC_ (25 February 2009)

Would I think on how much work was done in the mouth...basic rasp and teeth sort,most likely the next day,just to allow the mouth to get used to eating before a bit goes in.


----------



## MrsMozart (25 February 2009)

As above, which reminds me, we must be due a visit


----------



## kellyeaton (25 February 2009)

a couple of days for routin rasp anything more depends on job!


----------



## Bounty (25 February 2009)

Fabby, just thought I'd better check as I was too busy nattering to ask him 
	
	
		
		
	


	




Neither of them had anything special done, so will give them a couple of days.


----------



## blackmagic (25 February 2009)

I asked my dentist the other day and he said can ride the same day if its just a rasp but give them a couple of days off if they need sadating or teeth out. I rode my horse the same day and she was fine (and she is one who would tell me if she wasn't happy!)


----------



## BeckyD (25 February 2009)

I was told ok to ride on the day, had a lesson that night and he was fine (happier in mouth than before dentist) so you may be ok to ride same day too.


----------



## QuobAsti (25 February 2009)

Mine is sedated for normal routine work as she gets herself in a right state about it, but i always have a first appointment of the day and she has that day off and will be exercised the next day.

If however she had extensive work done then i would allow enough time off for healing etc


----------



## VictoriaEDT (25 February 2009)

if it is just routine dentistry then riding them the same day should be fine with either power or hand instrumentation.


----------

